# How much did you pay for your chi



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Hey i was just wondering what everyone paid for their chi's - coco is a long hair chihuahua kc'd pedigree certificate - and i got her at 7months and she cost me £500 - i know it is a bit much for a doggie that has already lived with someone before - but my coco didnt like that woman anyway (scared her to death) and well she's well worth the every wee penny!


----------



## loubie1736 (May 23, 2005)

I'm wondering what the difference can be in pups that are advertised for £600 and £1000!? Why such a big difference when they are both say long or short coats and male or female etc!? Does this mean that a pup for say £600 wouldn't turn out as good as the £1000 or just breeders trying to cash in on the demand as they know people out there will pay this kind of money!?

I paid £550 for my baby and she was from a 5 generation, including champion show dogs, she's registered, she's of show standard, I viewed the parents and even the grandparents when I got her etc etc etc!! So what more or better would I get for £1000.... I ask myself!?? :? :? Not that I care about all that stuff because she's beautiful without it but I thought that price was very reasonable and I think I was very lucky. But now as I browse through the ads I can't find anything under £900!! :shock: 

Lucie & Lola :wave:


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

yeah you're totally right there - when i was trying to find coco a man was asking for £1000 each for two long hair males- they had to be homed together and they had already been living with him for a couple of months (he wanted to get rid of them because his other dogs didnt get on with them) - it is expensive to breed all the things you need to buy and if they need a section but its not 1000 per pup - thats just ourageous! I blame paris hilton!


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

LovelyChiPupz said:


> I blame paris hilton!


 :lol: :lol: You know, i've been telling my husband that we got Chico at just the right time, because right after we got him, it seemed like the prices for chi's just went sky high because of her...lol. I'm not saying celebs don't love and care for their chi's, but it seems like they are a big Hollywood fad or something. I paid $250 for Chico...he had a brother and sister with him. his brother was $350 (long hair) and his sister was $350 (i'm assuming females cost more than males and long hairs cost more than short hairs...i'm not at all familiar with breeding and pricing based on characteristics and the sex of the pup) 

my husband works in casino's all over the las vegas strip, and every day when he comes home from work he tells me about all the cute chi's he saw that day because everyone has them out here.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I got lucky with Angel as she was a gift from a friend but I don't expect to be quite so lucky whenever we get a second pup. Getting a little nervous about the cost there. Wonder if there is a chi rescue in our area... Hmmm..


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

cosmo 1200 usd
paris 850 usd
vienna 1100 usd   chi's are expensive here .......and with cosmo i was probably ripped off  but i wouldn't trade him for the all the money in the world

kisses nat


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I paid £600 for Lexi, but with the 800mile round trip on top of that, it was closer to £750.

For that price, I got a beautiful, small, apple-headed smooth coat female. She came with her parents 5-Generation Pedigree papers and has 8 champions in her mothers side, including Crufts champions.
So the price these days has nothing to do with the "quality" of a pup, it's just greedy breeders.
I've seen pups for sale, with no extras like pedigree papers, kc reg and not any more special than my pup going for over £1000. 
I think that's really awful.

I get really annoyed when I see pups being sold for £1000+, I think that is totally outrageous no matter how nice the pup is. But if next to all pups are £1000+ or just below that, we have very little choice if we want one. :? 
We just have to pay it, because most breeders of Chi's seem to be interested in maximum profit rather than good homes. I too blame Paris Hilton.

I don't think any dog breed should be over £900 a pup, because breeders are becoming too greedy and it is encouraging other breeders to hike up their prices too. Sooner or later it's going to become too expensive to buy a pedigree dog, we'll all be taking out loans! Thanks Paris :evil: :lol:


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

I paid $750 (Canadian dollars) for Baby. I can't believe pet stores around here get away with charging $2,000-3,000 for chihuahuas. :shock:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Even before Paris Hilton got her chi, and even before the Taco Bell wave hit, they were between $900-$1200 in my area.

I paid $600 for each of my dogs, and had an awful time coming up with a selling price for my pups, so figured $600 is a fair price for them too.

I see pups advertised for anywhere from $250/$350 range all the way up to $2500/$3500. That, to me is pure greed. But with people willing to pay it, they will continue to charge it. And the rich people will come! They seem to be under the impression that "if it costs more, it MUST be better." :roll:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney was between $150-$175 and Butterfly was $150


----------



## EvieG (Jun 6, 2005)

Friday was a gift, but I know he paid $150 for her. So many people have asked me if they could buy her for much more, but I said ABSOLUTELY NOT. She is priceless and I wouldn't let her go for any amount of money. If I decide on getting another chi, I would probably adopt one (sad, but because of the recent "celebrity chis", people/ kids think they want one, buy one, decide they don't want them and they end up at the shelter). Papers or lineage doesn't matter to me as long as the dog is healthy for the most part.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

It seems as if there's so many money grabbers out there  - i know when i was looking for a chi that i would have paid any amount of money to get one - when its something you really want you are willing to pay for it! It's immorale some of the prices ppl r charging and whilst i was looking for coco there was a few ppl tht didnt ask me any questions about if i had a pet before, what my homes like etc - as if they just want them sold you know!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Jasmine was $450. and came with full AKC registration. I love her to pieces and wouldn't trade her for anything, but I have to say I would NEVER buy another pup from that breeder. I now know she was a BYB - she had not had her chis health tested, her house was a disaster and smelled really bad. She has never once to this day inquired about Jasmine. I e-mailed her a couple of times right after I got Jasmine and never got any answer back at all. I was just extremely fortunate that I got a healthy pup, with a great personality.

If I decide to get another chi, it will either be a rescue, or I will look for a good breeder who shows her dogs, and will sell her pups which are not of show quality at a reasonable price. Breeders who advertise their puppies for outlandish prices, I become instantly leary of. Buyer beware - paying more does not mean you get a better or healthier puppy. It usually means you just got ripped off by a greedy breeder who is only in it for the money. JMHO


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

Bella cost me $500, her daddy is a show camp but had to retire early due to an eye injury... my breeder has upped her prices quite a bit in the past few months so unfortunately i won't be getting my next pup from her. She said she would take payments from me but its still going to be too expensive... I am looking for another chi but i wont pay more than 300 (unless one steals my heart). Newspapers always have good deals on chi's but i just odnt like the idea of not knowing where they came from...


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Cooper cost me $1,200 (U.S). He has a ch. sire. and ch. dam. When I was Picking cooper he has another litter that were selling for $2,000.


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

coco cost me £650 (i think thats about $1300 but im not sure) at 5 months with no papers so nona your lexi was a good price.[/quote]


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

1300 for an unregisterd chihuahua? WOW!


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

i paid £300 for my tyke! i was lucky to find an old lady who could no longer look after him and needed £300 to go and see her son!
in the advert it said £400 but she said me and my boyf where lovely people..and she felt we would give him loads of TLC and let us have him for £300 

star x


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I got Pepi for $600, which is so worth it. Even though my perants now need to spent thousands on vet bilss for him, his worth a million bucks.


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

Soon2bechiowner said:


> 1300 for an unregisterd chihuahua? WOW!


i know but believe me coco was one of the cheapest for sale,i have seen some for over $2500 in the uk unregistered!


----------



## betsykantro (Jun 29, 2005)

I paid $1,400 for Pixel. She came with partial AKC registration. She is not show quality but is well bred. I had two vets at the vet clinic I use check her out and they both said she is very healthy and has the strongest patellas that they have seen in a small breed pup.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Lets see

The only chihuahua I payed for was Foxy and she was $500 with shipping. The others are from my breeding stock.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I paid $250 for Cooper - although his parents are both AKC, the breeder switched to CKC right before Cooper's litter so he doesn't have AKC papers even though he technically is.

Although I like the idea of CKC and it doesn't really matter to me if Cooper has papers or not, I was a bit disappointed he wouldn't have the AKC registration. I've gotten over it now though - he's so wonderful and cute that he could have papers declaring he was an elephant and I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

czarina said:


> I can't believe pet stores around here get away with charging $2,000-3,000 for chihuahuas. :shock:



its pathetic that pet stores sell them for that much. whats even more pathetic is that most of the pet shop pups come form puppy mills...so people are paying a crap load of money and there's a chance the puppy might get very sick. its not fair to people. my cousin went to a pet store, she wants a pug. they had a pug there for $1700!! And the crazy part...she was actually going to buy it!! Thank goodness that place she was at didn't except credit cards, or else she would have made a huge mistake. i told her just find a good pug breeder. i think people who sell chi's at outrageous prices should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi was 1000 usd. supposedly there have never been any problems with the patella's in the breeders lines but chiwi proved that there is. so at first i was purchasing an AKC with ch.'s in her bloodline, blah blah blah i don't care if her parents were pound puppies so to speak. i'm not a breeder or a shower so all that "she has ch this that and the other" means nothing to me. i have chiwi and she came with love  bad knees or not. i don't regret spending that much.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadget was a Christmas present from Mark to me.. I have never asked him how much he spent on him nor willl I ever... Gadget is the best present I have ever gotten in my life and I will always love him with all my heart... I don't care that he is not papered. I only care that he is very healthy and very loving...


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo was $450 he is CKC reg. not that it matters cuz I'm not breeding him...lol...

But....SHHHHHH (looks around) Don't tell him that, he thinks I am his birth mommy


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

the selling price for Jamoka was $850
the lady told me he was akc and everthing but when i started qestioning her. then she wouldn't return my calls so i stoped my 2nd check and she didn't even try to call me and see why! so i paid $500

Jemini i paid $500 i don't think'd spend over 1000 with shiping but like someone said if they steal my heart i'll shell out the money!!! :wink:


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Seiah was $400. I went to the pet store and they were asking $2000. Ash and I just stood there with our mouths opened  .


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

Peanut was $722 with the tax and his microchip, he is registered with UKC-Dont know how good that is...but I dont really care either..
everyone has told me that Peanut was too much money but I guess its not that much of a difference from everyone else  

Yael


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson was £800 not sure what that is in usd.

He is kc registered and is 12 wks old.
The other ads i saw for chihuahuas were £800+ one breeder was selling them for £1500.00 and advertised them as 'tcups' !!!!!! 
didnt even consider calling that one!

It was quite hard to get hold of a short haired chi so didnt really mind paying the price!

xx

:wave:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I paid $225 for Herhsey. She was such an angle when I saw her. I couldn't resist. I was just sopose to drop by and look. Next thing you know I showed up at home with Hershey. The sweetest puppy I have ever met.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

The cheapest chihuahua's I've seen advertised around here is $500 Canadian. I paid $600 for Cooper (no papers) only to find out now, that he's probably not even full chihuahua. I guess that's the chance you take when you buy a dog without papers. But I love him no matter what!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

rite here goes i paid £50 for tyke which was an absoloute bargain from a friend of my mums that didnt know what he was worth i paid £500 for jacob which was an absoloute bargain he was from a neighbor she sold all the rest of that litter for 650 he is registered and turned out to be show quality bet she is kicking herself now and iv just paid £1000 for ruby but thats coz she has been bred for showing by the top lines and has soooo many champs in her line etc everyone thinks i am crazy paying that but my breeder was not going to let her go as she is turning out to be a perfect standard plus i love her to bits already cant wait til wednesday!

and i paid 130 for my pug x and i got patch for free


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Fizzy cost £750 and was worth every penny


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I paid £600 for Melys. Which i thought was a very reasonable price these days. Shes worth every penny


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Mr. Peepers was $200, I was told he was pure but considering his features, he probably isn't. I love him either way. I got Buster at 8 months old for $100!!!  He was too big for them to breed (at 8 months 5.5 pounds, now just over 7, so they were right) so they sold him to me!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i paid $800 for tyson a year and a half ago and $800 for chloe about 5 months ago (but the same day they told a girl a $1200 chi right before me). since they knew me from purchasing tyson from them they gave me a good deal. the prices had gone up a lot. around here 1200 is what they average and they go up from there. i paid $1000 for leila (cant wait to pick her up!!) theyre so expensive :?


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I paid $500 (USD) for Tico. 
He's un-restricted as far as showing/breeding/registration/etc... but 2 weeks has gone by since I've gotten him, and am still waiting on the breeder to send me the AKC registration info ! 
I'm starting to get suspicious there's something up with him getting registered... or she's just a slacker...


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i paid 800 pounds for my new pup...

800.00 GBP = 1,401.93 USD

Its funny but I never asked if he was kc registered....
The lady had 15 chis and all looked exactly perfect to the standard...
I saw previous litters ect...
and had waited for a years and a half now so totally forgot to ask that.. though it doesnt bother me as i dont want to show him!
But it would be a bonus if he was...
when i go to see him again soon I'll ask? :wink:


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

I did not pay anything for Bella. She was gift to me from my best friend.  But, to me she is priceless.

Leslie


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I paid a whoppin' $0 for Sadie and Ritz combined.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> I paid a whoppin' $0 for Sadie and Ritz combined.



How in the world did you manage that?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Both Tequila and Kylie were free because their original owners gave them to me when they couldnt care for them anymore (well I guess Kylie wasnt exactly free since she came to me with a shattered leg that needed to be fixed)
Ginger I spent $600 on


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily was free but she's cost me a small fortune since then. :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow so many freebies in america!


----------



## IdahoJen (Jul 16, 2005)

My first Chi, Sasha was about 85.00 USD and was a rescue from a local shelter. She was a solid blue, three pound, six year old angel, and I miss her very much. My new addition is Ruby Tuesday, she is ten weeks old and she was 200.00 from a pet home I found through the newspaper. I want to post pictures but Ihaven't figured it all out yet...I am very new to the site! :wave:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:wave: and welcome!! I am in Idaho too OMG SOMEONE else from IDAHO!!! :shock: What part are you from?


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I paid $600 for Jolie, $200 for Allie, $100 for Kimmie. Emmie, Hollie, Andy and Kaydee i raised. Allie is the only one who would have been AKC registered but i never sent her papers in. Papers never mattered to me. For me, it's all about the dog!  Love those babies!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

£240 for deano! he was a bargain! especially in britain! and wow you paid 1000 for ruby! she's gorgous but thats a lota money!!! 
I suppose she'll be worth every penny though and thats all that matters!


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

CoCo was $300 and Cotton was $500. After all was said and done with Vet visits, shots and spay they both added at least another $250 in their first year. 
Both of them are 100% Chi with totally different personalities. CoCo is more high-strung and Cotton is more laid-back.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

$0.00 for Taco. Of course, he's not very good quality, I'm sure. But, I don't care about that. As long as he's healthy. He's the light of my life.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sully is Pedigree kc registered by the breeder and cost £250 including one first vaccine.Fynn was the same price with both first vaccines done and though shes pedigree we didnt have her registered.Rosie was a rescue and free. Toby was pedigree but not registered and cost £50 and Penny was a rescue for £95.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow, some of ya'll really paid a pretty penny for your pups. Then of course there's some ya'll that got em free lol Lina didn't cost *me* anything, but my bf bought her for me for Christmas. I think she was $450. She's not registered, not show quality, and very much loved  I'm looking for a little brother for her now. But, we'd like to adopt if that's at all possible. If we can't find what we want though, we're going to a breeder again...a real one this time. Not a friggin' byb.


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

we paid £750 for our baby poppy, but she died in a trragic house accident. we knew the breeder as we bought a chi from him about 10 years ago and he gave us our chi lillo we have now as a gift after our terrible loss of poppy. chihuahuas are very expensive now, mind you when we bought our first chi 20 yaers ago they were expensive even back then. we paid £200 for hanen oxion (better known as pip) in 1986!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

angela_markovic said:


> mind you when we bought our first chi 20 yaers ago they were expensive even back then. we paid £200 for hanen oxion (better known as pip) in 1986!!


.................we paid £50 for Toby in 1984  we were looking for a poodle :?


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

thats soooo funny we were looking for a toy poodle too - my mum heard they didnt shed hair so wanted one for that.then she saw an ad for a smoothcoat chi and thought that couldnt shed much hair either and went for him instead! pip was a surprise, when my mum,dad and sister came to pick me up from school my dad asked me if i could have anything in the world hat would it be.....i said wow you got me a bike!!!! i never imagined it was a dog! my mum was always so against the idea! when i saw him i thought he as so ugly!! he grew on me in minutes though! our little pip was with us until the summer before last. we loved him very very much


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

MYCHIBABY said:


> $0.00 for Taco. Of course, he's not very good quality, I'm sure. But, I don't care about that. As long as he's healthy. He's the light of my life.


Of course he is good quality! He might not be a show dog, but he is beautiful!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

angela_markovic said:


> thats soooo funny we were looking for a toy poodle too - he grew on me in minutes though! our little pip was with us until the summer before last. we loved him very very much


..........Gosh thats amazing!.....Toby was 3 days off his 16th birthday in 1998 when he went to the bridge,was Pip 17?


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

i was 6 or 7 when we got him and he was a year old already. he died when i was 22 so i think he was 16 actually. he was great a really sturdy chi the vet used to call him bionic! there was nothing ever wrong with him! he was a bit chubby for a year or two because my mum had him neutered because he was very very agressive so he put on weight, but he lost it when he got older. he was a real member of the familiy and was with me most of my life i thought he'd live forever.


----------



## IdahoJen (Jul 16, 2005)

KJsChihuahuas said:


> :wave: and welcome!! I am in Idaho too OMG SOMEONE else from IDAHO!!! :shock: What part are you from?


 :wave: We are in Boise! Sheesh, I spent months on the internet looking for the right puppy and never saw your site... I just love your little Echo...where are you in Idaho? 

Jen


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

A woman at the dog show I went to at the weekend told me that her first Chi cost her £35!!!
I told her how much they are now as she no longer has any, and she couldn't believe it. She now has Shetland Sheepdogs so quite a change!
She was a bit crazy really, she got right in Lexi's face and tried to kiss her all over but Lexi wouldn't look at her! She had smokey breath though, I think that's what turned her nose up!!  :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

angela_markovic said:


> i was 6 or 7 when we got him and he was a year old already. he died when i was 22 so i think he was 16 actually. he was great a really sturdy chi the vet used to call him bionic! there was nothing ever wrong with him! he was a bit chubby for a year or two because my mum had him neutered because he was very very agressive so he put on weight, but he lost it when he got older. he was a real member of the familiy and was with me most of my life i thought he'd live forever.


.......same as Toby then, my children had him around most of their lives.Toby went very skinny at the end,poor thing.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

When we bought our Chihuahua, Poco, in 1970, he was $75 AKC from championship lines. Granted, he was too large to fit into the AKC standard so she couldn't show him but still, he was a bargain, seeing as how he provided me with 21 years of enjoyment and love - all for $75. 

I think my mom said her Chi that she had as a child (circa 1955) was $50 AND the breeder paid for her shots the first year.

It's crazy how times have changed.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Great age! .......Still if you think how wages and cost of living have changed over the years it might be the same as people pay now.


----------



## bc_girl_79 (May 29, 2005)

*What I paid for mine....*

Diva is not a purebred, she's half chi, half min-pin. I looked at PB's and looked at her and totally fell in love with her, so I got her. I paid $550CDN for her. Purebreds around here cost between $650-$2500. It really just depends where you buy and when you buy. It seems that the puppies are way more expensive around christmas time.

Angel


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

HI!

We payed 1200€ for Bentley.

Chis cost from 750 - 1500€ here.
Bentley had all kinds of healtchecks, had all his shots, was chiped, had a champion titel etc.
And now, since we are having problems with him, she doesnt want to hear anything from him no more :x :x :x 

Well, the colors we like wont be under 1000€ :wink: 

XX;

Nadine.


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> angela_markovic said:
> 
> 
> > i was 6 or 7 when we got him and he was a year old already. he died when i was 22 so i think he was 16 actually. he was great a really sturdy chi the vet used to call him bionic! there was nothing ever wrong with him! he was a bit chubby for a year or two because my mum had him neutered because he was very very agressive so he put on weight, but he lost it when he got older. he was a real member of the familiy and was with me most of my life i thought he'd live forever.
> ...


theyre such life-long loyal compagnions aren't they? shame they cant stay forever


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes its a shame and so heartbreaking.....but someone once said to me about how upset we are when they go to the bridge can you imagine how upset we would be if they lived til they were 50 or more!.........


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella's breeder charges $950 but she sold Bella too me for $850 as Bella was 13 months old...she was micro chipped, reg'd and had all of her vaccinations......
I had a lady stop me on the street the other day and after admiring Bella offered to buy her...imagine........I told her she didn't have enough money to buy Bella and she indigently informed me that I did not know how much she could pay so...I said 10 million cash ! LOL


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> Yes its a shame and so heartbreaking.....but someone once said to me about how upset we are when they go to the bridge can you imagine how upset we would be if they lived til they were 50 or more!.........


thats so true but it hurts terribly no matter how long you have them. i have all 3 of our past loved little chi's on a friends site. i think you might be a member of her chi site too? ive got to scan the one of pip and lattie but poppys there already with a poem i put for them on: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/birdymad/PASTPETS/page13.html. take a tissue with you!


----------



## punky (May 31, 2004)

I also searched the internet for a puppy. They were $650-$3000 plus shipping fees and all with contracts to neuter, some bragging that Paris had shopped there :? I was lucky and found a breeder in Missouri, went to see her and bought Punky for $500.00 without a neuter contract. I still chose to spay her since I'm not experienced about breeding and didn't want the risk of losing her in childbirth.
There is a woman somewhere here in this forum who commented once to me during a session that the prices I posted were only because I was shopping in the wrong places. If I find the post I'll put it back here so if anyone wants another chi, she may know where prices are better.


----------



## Nathalie25 (May 21, 2005)

I found Mylo in the paper (www.bargainnews.com) and he $350.


----------



## chiwawa_xoxo (Jul 19, 2005)

I paid $649.99 for Chewy. He was originally $699.99 but I talked the guy into lowering the price a little. And he was worth every penny!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nemo was £450 due to being so small the breeder wanted him to go a good home, he was home bred but both parents were from top show kennels. Stitch is £800 but he has a cruffts champion daddy lots of champions in his line and looks like he could be top show quality and he definately has the temperiment for it even at such a young age but I wont know untill he's 6 months. Plus with the colour he's going it's often hard to find good confirmation  So I'm really chuffed I got him

Sarah


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

$650.00 for scoot.. even though he was the oldest of the group he was teh most beautiful.. and i wouldn't take back a penny because i luv him to DEATH


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I paid £500 for Jack
£850 FOR Bella
£600 ( I THINK) for chico
£600 for Lottie 
and £ 550 for Lulu


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

nabi said:


> I had a lady stop me on the street the other day and after admiring Bella offered to buy her...imagine........I told her she didn't have enough money to buy Bella and she indigently informed me that I did not know how much she could pay so...I said 10 million cash ! LOL


Right after Cooper's last round of puppy shots, I took him to the big hike and bike trail here in Austin to go walking. He and I walked the 5 mile track (trust me, HE drug ME the last mile) and there was a man wearing sweat pants and a t-shirt with an older labrador that we kept seeing on the trail.

When we got off the trail and back near the parking area, I took Cooper over to the leash-free part of the adjacent park and let him drink some water and play with some other dogs that were there. The man in the sweatpants came over to me and asked how old Cooper was. I told him, he asked a few more questions while watching Cooper intently. He really freaked me out, so I called Cooper and snapped his leash on him and instructed him to heel (which was on the other side of my body from the man).

He kept asking about Cooper and I started to get a really weird vibe from him so I said "it's nice meeting you, we have to go now" and he immediately started asking me how much I wanted for Cooper. He offered me $200, $300... and I just told him Cooper wasn't for sale. He followed us to the car (I was holding Cooper by now), offering all kinds of things until he finally said "okay, $2500 for the dog and you can have my dog too."

If I wouldn't have had to give up Cooper as part of the deal, I would have taken it ... the poor dog didn't look abused but he wasn't happy being with that man either. I got in my car and immediately dialed the non-emergency number for the police and told him about the creepy guy and his poor dog. I didn't stick around long enough to see what came of the whole thing but I do remind Cooper every so often that I could find that guy and re-coup my losses monetarily AND get a cool labrador when he starts acting up.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi! I`m picking up my Billy in a week and I`ll be paying 500£ for him. That is quite cheap for Europe, but I`ll drive all the way to Slovakia to get him. In general Chihuahuas in EU go for around 1000£. I wanted a show quality puppy as I`m planning to show him in the future and I`m very happy that I found such an experienced and well established breeder  .


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> nabi said:
> 
> 
> > I had a lady stop me on the street the other day and after admiring Bella offered to buy her...imagine........I told her she didn't have enough money to buy Bella and she indigently informed me that I did not know how much she could pay so...I said 10 million cash ! LOL
> ...


What kind of person tries to buy someone's pet??? The woman in Nabi's story annoyed me but the guy in Cooper's story just creeped me out. Ick, ick and double ick. :evil: (We need an ick emoticon :lol: )


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

What a freak.....i wonder what that man really was thinking..


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

He was creepy ... if I had a shild with me and he was acting like he was before he tried to buy my dog, I would have thought he was a child molester.

What I found super-duper odd was that he was offended by my refusal to sell my dog to him. I've never seen him down there since that episode, thank goodness. Talk about creepy.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

what...but it wasnt like u had a huge sign on ur bk saying..offers for my dog!


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

I paid about 1500 USD for my girl, but that was in Spain so its cheap for me,but guit expensive in Spain  She is a very good show dog..

In Norway we have to pay from 2300 USD to 3200 USD for a puppy  

That is because of few breeders  

But almost all the puppys are show dogs, and the few that arent is the same prize


----------



## jmepap (Jul 21, 2005)

I paid $350 for my Sincy. :love7:


----------



## Cecilia (Jul 22, 2005)

:wave: I paid $300 for each one of my registered Chi's, they came with their AKC registration papers. My Chi's are now 2 and I'm sure the breeder is asking for more than that now. She is still selling pups, I see her ads all the time. When I get a good litter of pups, I ask for $200. Their 1st vaccination is included in the price.


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

Cecilia said:


> :wave: I paid $300 for each one of my registered Chi's, they came with their AKC registration papers. My Chi's are now 2 and I'm sure the breeder is asking for more than that now. She is still selling pups, I see her ads all the time. When I get a good litter of pups, I ask for $200. Their 1st vaccination is included in the price.


we need more breeders like you, not in it for the money. I cant believe some people ask such outrageous prices. i saw a chi for $3000! She wasnt anything special either! I said i would never pay more than 300 for one but ended up spending 475 for each of my girls... they were worth it though.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Poppy cost me just under $50, but thats because she was bought here in China.EVERYTHING is cheaper here, so I count myself really lucky that we decided to buy a Chi here and notin the UK or the US! I saw Poppy's parents and she is Beijing Kennel club registered..I was looking for a short haired Chi but as soon as she saw me and I her, that was it.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i can't get over how much you guys paid for your chi's! most of you under 4oo !lol i wish i could find a breeder like that !


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Jamoka said:


> i can't get over how much you guys paid for your chi's! most of you under 4oo !lol i wish i could find a breeder like that !


In my opinion, from what I've seen online and in the newspaper...breeders who are not in it for the money are becomming less and less. i was very lucky to have found the breeder i got chico from, 2 of the pups were $350 and chico was $250. 

i see ads in the paper every day that say "Teacup chihuahua puppies, tiny as possible, $1,200." i mean, it's REDICULOUS! there'e maybe 7-8 ads for chi's in my local newspaper every day, and out of those 7-8, at least 6 of them say "teacups" or "rare colors" and are being sold for over $1,000. 

i know a lot of work goes into breeding any dog, but it does not cost over $1,000 to get shots for any puppy. it doesn't matter what breed they are. BUT...no matter what price we all paid for our chi's, they're one of a kind and although i think some of the prices out there are shocking, i would have paid any amount of money for Chico.


----------



## Cecilia (Jul 22, 2005)

:wave: When I purchased my registered pups, it was with the intention to breed and provide a low cost pup for all those people who want a Chi but can't afford to buy one at the average prices. I don't register the litters but the buyers are secure with the fact that both parents are registered. I was in the same situation for a long time, I wanted a Chi but couldn't afford one. As my situation got better, I saved up so I could do this not only for myself, but for other people like me. I screen every buyer and I only sell to those people who are in the low to medium income bracket. I get teenagers who have saved up their own money and I am known to give a pup away also. In my case, 2 of my breeders are 2 years old (I bred them at age 1 and now at 2) First litter with Misha was one pup and I gave him to an elderly lady who was beside herself with grief because she couldn't afford to buy a pup. Second litter with Mila was two pups and I sold one for $200 with first vaccine included, gave the second pup away to a friend who was down on his luck and lost his dog in a divorce-all three vaccinations were included with him. My current litter with Misha, I am giving the male pup to the Studs owners as the stud was stolen, the are devestated and want to have a part of him. Their faces lit up when I told them they could have the little boy. The person taking the remaining pup still wants to pay me for her even though she can't breed her. The point is, the people I talk to are screened with a fine tooth comb and if I feel the pup will not be in good hands, I refuse the sale. I'm a people helping person and I get much satisfaction knowing I can help others less fortunate. :angel1: My pups are very petite and are lucky if they get to 5 lbs. I also help out a gentleman who does what I do, sell his pups as he has no resources to advertise. I don't charge him a dime, I just help him. :wave:


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

$750 for Baby, and $850 for Oreo.


----------



## pochette (Jul 24, 2005)

I bought my Alice for £300 just over a year ago, she was nearly 2 at the time and she was living with Mike Gadsby in Blackpool. She is purebred and was originally born in the Hamaja kennels but all that matters to me is that she is healthy and comes from responsible breeding.


----------



## Candice (Jul 27, 2005)

mine is $100... the reason they are selling them for so cheap is because they can't say they are 100% purebread chihuahuas... but the parents and all the past litters havn'y looked mixed.


----------



## mchelsea13 (Jul 20, 2005)

450$ for my baby.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

$200 for Poco my male & $250 fro Bella my female both are long coat . I live near Houston they're Akc registered.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

:lol: i paid $100 for Precious-Pearl and $175 for Princess


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

*price I paid*

I paid $250.00 For Smidgen without papers
I paid $225.oo for stud fee for breeding to Smidgen, got 2 pups. Sold Chassis's sister for $300.00

I bought a blue and tan AKC registerd female for my husbands mom for $350.00.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> $200 for Poco my male & $250 fro Bella my female both are long coat . I live near Houston they're Akc registered.


Where do you live in the Houston area? I'm down in Kemah a lot; I have a bunch of friends that live in the Seabrook/Kemah area.

Did you get your chis from the Houston area? If so, where? I'm having so much trouble finding a breeder near Austin that has a website where I can look around. I'm sure there are lots of them in the area but none of them are on the web.  

I'm not currently looking though - just "windows XP" shopping.


----------

